# Distinguished Styles



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 10, 2009)

So recently I have had a large appeal to specific styles of art. I am no artist and I was wondering if you could help me.



In that video has some of the best works of art I have ever seen and the creator of the video refuses to share where he found it. So I am calling upon 777. 

In the stills at these allotted times what style would you call the art?

:16
1:19
1:41
2:44
3:53
6:14
6:58

Hopefully this will help me in my journey towards learning about art.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 10, 2009)

:16: I would call that just modern art  I don't really think there is a specific name for spacey art so far as i'm aware
:1:19: Definitely surreal, probably more appropriately described as "modern surrealism" i suppose
:1:41: falls into the same category as the first i think, though i'd be tempted to dump them both just into "digital art" meaning they were done with photoshop or corel painter or something
:2:44: looks like a 3d render, so i'd put that in with Digital art too
:3:53: Same again
:6:14: And again 
:6:58: And again 

Yeah, honestly i'm not sure what "genre" i'd call most of them. There's that one that most definitely looks like surrealism, but most of them just look like spacey photo manipulation or digital pieces, so i really don't know where i'd put them.

That last one could probably fit into surrealism too, though it looks a lot like just a still from a 3d sequence or video game.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay thank you for your response  

Where can I find more similar art to the pieces like the on at 6:14, 1:19, 6:58, 3:53, and 2:44? I am just starting to get into stuff like that.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 10, 2009)

1:19 is the only one i'd even remotely know how to find TBH  just search for "Surrealist" or some variation of that term (so surreal art, surrealist art, surrealism, something like that into google). Book stores are also a great place to have a look in the art/graphic design sections 

As for the digital art, honeslty the only thing i can think of is game design and promo pieces  Try looking up "Magna Carta Wallpapers".. It is technically video game stuff, but the drawings are incredible


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> 1:19 is the only one i'd even remotely know how to find TBH  just search for "Surrealist" or some variation of that term (so surreal art, surrealist art, surrealism, something like that into google). Book stores are also a great place to have a look in the art/graphic design sections
> 
> As for the digital art, honeslty the only thing i can think of is game design and promo pieces  Try looking up "Magna Carta Wallpapers".. It is technically video game stuff, but the drawings are incredible


Okay thanks


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Have a look here too: deviantART: where ART meets application!

It's largely amateur art, but there is some truly incredible stuff, and they break it into various genres/styles there too


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh my thanks!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2009)

No worries dude. 

Yours truly is on there as well


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 11, 2009)

Which one is it?


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2009)

DemoniseINC on deviantART



Havent put anything new up in a while mind you, really should  Got some more stuff that could go up i think.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! Thats awesome digital designing! Is your career a designer by any chance?


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 12, 2009)

Nah i'm no designer. People have told me i have talent with it, and i even started doing my diploma, but i just realised i'd be way too picky with clients, and it gives me the shits working with/for people who aren't like-minded in the slightest 

So now i just do it for fun


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

it's possible the first few are done by Vitaly Alexius, here's a sample for reference:


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Nah i'm no designer. People have told me i have talent with it, and i even started doing my diploma, but i just realised i'd be way too picky with clients, and it gives me the shits working with/for people who aren't like-minded in the slightest
> 
> So now i just do it for fun



Awesome man! I love when people don't get too into it and just do it for fun! Like Keith Merrow for instance! Or Paul Ortiz! Or whomever the guy from Cloudkicker is haha!



Scar Symmetry said:


> it's possible the first few are done by Vitaly Alexius, here's a sample for reference:



Woahh!

EDIT: Haha I just realized I downloaded at least 4 pictures by him already!


----------

